

If I ruled the world: Daniel Dennett - tokenadult
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/if-i-ruled-the-world-daniel-dennett/

======
allthatglitters
Having read quite a bit of Dan, I'd have to say this is terribly tongue-in-
cheek. I hope I'm not wrong...

